# L'arte è vita



## niky

In una frase " L'arte è vita se sai amarla" come posso tradurla?
questa frase è una dedica ad una mia amica.

grazie.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

El arte *es* vida si sabes amarlo.

Puoi precisare un po' di più, per favore?


----------



## niky

Questa frase è per una mia amica pittrice, ho scritto una lettera inserendo questa frase Non posso che dirti che "l'arte è vita se sai amarla" nella sua completa auteticità.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Allora credo va bene!

Ciao


----------



## niky

Grazie siete stati molto gentili come sempre. ^_^


----------



## Neuromante

El Arte es vida si sabes amarla

Innanzi tutto se è una pittrice, nessun profesionista, che io sapia, si riferirebbe al Arte in modo maschile


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> El Arte es vida si sabes amarla
> 
> Innanzitutto se è una pittrice, nessun professionista, che io sappia, si riferirebbe all' Arte in modo maschile


Ma...
_*amarlo *_si riferisce all'arte (che in spagnolo è maschile), non alla pittrice... perché si deve dire al femminile?


----------



## femmejolie

Tanto Neuro como Sabrinita tienen razón, pero en este caso concreto tiene "más" razón Sabrinita (cuestión de utilización en en lenguaje cotidiano, ya que creo que "el arte hay que amarla" es también correcto)

Arte es un nombre ambiguo:
*DRAE:*
*ARTE *(Del lat. ars, artis) 
*1. amb.* Virtud, disposición y habilidad para hacer algo.
*2. amb.* Manifestación de la actividad humana mediante la cual se expresa una visión personal y desinteresada que interpreta lo real o imaginado con recursos plásticos, lingüísticos o sonoros
Arte abstract*o */ arte bella (Bellas Artes) /arte decorativa/*el *séptim*o* arte/ arte marcial/arte métrica/arte poética/malas artes.


Es un nombre ambiguo, pero es mucho más empleado el *femenino *que el masculino (en plural se dice las artes, se dice las artes abstractas, pero no existe los/las séptimos/as artes), pero en este caso se dice "para amarl*o*" (aunque creo que "para amarla" sería también correcto)
No se dice a menudo, por ejemplo, el arte hay que disfrutarla, sino "el arte hay que disfrutarl*o*)

Se dice el arte para evitar la cacofonía (como el agua, el águila)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Tanto Neuro como Sabrinita tienen razón.
> Arte es un nombre ambiguo:
> *DRAE:*
> *ARTE *(Del lat. ars, artis)
> *1. amb.* Virtud, disposición y habilidad para hacer algo.
> *2. amb.* Manifestación de la actividad humana mediante la cual se expresa una visión personal y desinteresada que interpreta lo real o imaginado con recursos plásticos, lingüísticos o sonoros
> Arte abstract*o */ arte bella (Bellas Artes) /arte decorativa/*el *séptim*o* arte/ arte marcial/arte métrica/arte poética/malas artes.
> 
> 
> Es un nombre ambiguo, pero es mucho más empleado el *femenino *que el masculino (en plural se dice las artes, se dice las artes abstractas, pero no existe los/las séptimos/as artes)
> 
> Se dice el arte para evitar la cacofonía (como el agua, el águila)


Ah, vale!
Ya entiendo!
Yo creía que se utilizara más el masculino... no sé porque!


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah, vale!
> Ya entiendo!
> Yo creía que se *utilizaba* (utilizara es un calco del italiano) más el masculino... no sé *por qué*!


No sé la explicación, pero como grupo de palabras (como concepto o disciplina) se utiliza casi siempre el femenino, pero para emplear "arte" en una frase, no sé por qué, se emplea el masculino (nadie dice el arte hay que amarla, o es un arte corrompida , pero todo el mundo dice "arte corrompido", etc.). En teoría, sí sería correcto decir "el arte hay que amarla", ya que "arte" es ambiguo, pero casi nadie lo dice.

Efectivamente, ahora lo he encontrado en el* DPD*:
No obstante, con el sentido preciso de ‘conjunto de normas y principios para hacer bien algo’, *es normalmente femenino, incluso en singular*, y así se habla de _arte amatoria, arte cisoria, arte métrica_ o _arte poética_. En el español actual, si se usa en femenino singular, debe llevar la forma *el *del artículo, por ser palabra que comienza por /a/ tónica : _el arte poética,_ no  _la arte poética._


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> No sé la explicación, pero como grupo de palabras (como concepto o disciplina) se utiliza casi siempre el femenino, pero para emplear "arte" en una frase, no sé porqué, se emplea el masculino (nadie dice el arte hay que amarla, o es un arte corrompida (no sé si sería correcto), pero todo el mundo dice "arte corrompido", etc.)
> 
> Efectivamente, ahora lo he encontrado en el* DPD*:
> No obstante, con el sentido preciso de ‘conjunto de normas y principios para hacer bien algo’, *es normalmente femenino, incluso en singular*, y así se habla de _arte amatoria, arte cisoria, arte métrica_ o _arte poética_. En el español actual, si se usa en femenino singular, debe llevar la forma *el *del artículo, por ser palabra que comienza por /a/ tónica : _el arte poética,_ no  _la arte poética._


Vale, gracias.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Vale, gracias.
> 
> En todo caso, pienso que PORQUE () es correcto en mi oración, ya que es un conjunción


 
De ná! 
*DRAE:*
*POR:*
*~ qué* :1. *loc. adv.* Por cuál razón, causa o motivo. "_¿Por qué te agrada la compañía de un hombre como ese? No acierto a explicarme *por qué* le tengo tanto cariño"._


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah sì sì, l'avevo scritto ma poi mi ero dimenticata di cancellarlo!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah, vale!
> Ya entiendo!
> Yo creía que se utilizaba más el masculino... no sé por qué!


 


femmejolie said:


> De ná!
> *DRAE:*
> *POR:*
> *~ qué* :1. *loc. adv.* Por cuál razón, causa o motivo. "_¿Por qué te agrada la compañía de un hombre como ese? No acierto a explicarme *por qué* le tengo tanto cariño"._


Sarebbe come se dicessi: il perché. Non è una congiunzione.


----------



## claudine2006

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Allora, credo che vada bene!
> 
> Ciao


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Originalmente inviato da *sabrinita85*
> Ah, vale!Ya entiendo!
> Yo creía que se utilizaba más el masculino... no sé por qué!


Clau, utiliza*b*a ya lo había corregido yo. Una volta basta!
Bisogna leggere tutti i post prima di correggere, non ci credi?


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Clau, utiliza*b*a ya lo había corregido yo. Una volta basta!
> Bisogna leggere tutti i post prima di correggere, non ci credi?


L'avevo visto, ma avevo bisogno di riportare tutto il post per specificare che non si trattava di una congiunzione e, visto che c'era un errore, mi è sembrato giusto correggerlo.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> L'avevo visto, ma avevo bisogno di riportare tutto il post per specificare che non si trattava di una congiunzione e, visto che c'era un errore, mi è sembrato giusto correggerlo.


Uhmmmm....non so, y, sin embargo, has corregido porqué sin separarlo en "rosa". Non sono molto convinta. Comunque fa lo stesso!


----------

